
Show HN: HTML5 and Canvas demo written in Go - tidwall
http://tidwall.com/digitalrain
======
ekevjn
So no need for buggy flash any more...

------
potato123
written in go?

~~~
tidwall
Yes, with the help of GopherJS which compiles the Go file to Javascript.

